# Round One - Game Three Thread: Sacramento @ Dallas (4/24)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Round One - Game Three Thread: Sacramento @ Dallas (10/24)*








*@*









*#4 Sacramento Kings @ #5 Dallas Mavericks
American Airlines Center, Satudrday April 24, 2004
4:00 PT, ESPN/News10*


*Probable Starters*











































































*Kings lead best of 7 series 2-0

• April 18 at Kings, 12:30 p.m. (Sacramento 116, Dallas 105)
• April 20 at Kings, 7:30 p.m. (Sacramento 83, Dallas 79)
• April 24 at Dallas, 4 p.m.
• April 26 at Dallas, 6:30 p.m.
• April 29 at Kings, TBA * 
• May 2 at Dallas, TBA * 
• May 4 at Kings, TBA **


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "A drawn-out deal with these (Mavericks) guys isn't the way to go," said a member of the Kings' front office. "We have to win in Dallas to shorten it up."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings-98
Mavs-107

Im predicting a loss and then a win on Monday :yes:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I really don't know. I got faith, but the Kings might lose due to the crowd. Well, we'll see.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Mavericks have the same problem that the Rockets do: They can't finish games. Nelson had some terrible substitutions and play-calls at the end of the last game, and I personally think he was a huge reason why Dallas lost. Anyway, that was a nice win for Sac-town considering they shot so poorly. 



I can see Dallas winning this game, but I'm convinced that Sacramento is the better team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hard to say who is the better team. Depends which Sacramento team shows up. Sac has been horrid on the road lately, and Dallas has been brilliant at home. 

I don't see the Kings winning this one, or Game 4 for that matter.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings coach Rick Adelman hasn't shaken the memories of poor performances against Phoenix, Denver and Golden State at the end of the regular season.
> 
> So Adelman shuddered to think of the horrors should his team fail to bring the proper approach Saturday when the Kings meet Dallas in Game 3 at American Airlines Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9018637p-9944517c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Bibby injured during Kings practice, status for Saturday's game is uncertain*



> Kings starting point guard Mike Bibby suffered a strained right hip flexor in Friday's Kings practice, and his status for Saturday's playoff game in Dallas is uncertain.
> 
> Whether he plays will be a game-time decision.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9018884p-9944832c.html

So will it be Christie at the Point and Peeler at the 2? God we need Bjax...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

damn, that's bad luck. There will be major changes tomorrow.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

wow, thats terrible news..a part of me secretly loves that but i part says thats terrible. As much as i want Dallas to win, i'd prefer to win when your at your full strength, get better mike


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Man its always something with this team...****.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 109 - 107 Mavs

Peja: 33 pts
Webber: 25 pts, 13 Reb, 8 dimes
Miller: 16 pts, 9 Reb, 6 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Don't worry Kings fans, we will pull through, Kings will have to use an effective one two punch with Peeler and Peja and play solid defense and we will win, and Peeler is a solid defender as well. All i can say is DON'T GET IN FOUL TROUBLE, or else we will see players like Buford and Wallace really quickly.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well it could be worse... At least hes questionable instead of out for playoffs... But ya, bad luck...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings starting point guard Mike Bibby suffered a strained right hip muscle at the end of practice Friday, and his status for today's playoff game in Dallas is in question.
> 
> Details of how Bibby became injured were unavailable Friday night. Whether he plays today will be a game-time decision.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9034589p-9960504c.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Bibby "Theres No Way Im Missing This Game"*



> Kings starting point guard Mike Bibby suffered a strained right hip muscle at the end of practice Friday, and his status for today's playoff game in Dallas is in question.
> Details of how Bibby became injured were unavailable Friday night. Whether he plays today will be a game-time decision.
> 
> However, Kings assistant director of media relations Darrin May said Bibby told him, "There's no way I'm missing this game."
> ...


I hope he plays, but i hope he heals as well... Good news either way.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/9034598p-9960504c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

merged


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just a note for all Kings fans: There are new player avatars (Bibby, Peja, CWebb) available for non-supporting members...check them out!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

The Kings are cursed!! :upset: Well, he says he's going to play, so it can't be too serious.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Just a note for all Kings fans: There are new player avatars (Bibby, Peja, CWebb) available for non-supporting members...check them out!!!


Thanks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby is warming up and he will start.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby is playing awesome, Webber is playing awful, starting to force shots again, i think hell come off of that forcing though, but it looks like one of those nights for Web when hes just gonna be awful all game. O, and heres a nice little stat for you. 2:00 left in the first QUARTER, Kings 6 REBOUNDS TOTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mavs 14 REBOUNDS. Well get outrebounded by 40 if we keep this **** up...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How can we have two guys that average 10 rebs per game. And get outrebounded like this. Its ****ing dispicible. I knew the Kings would come out slow in the first quarter but my GOD. Rebounding comes with EFFORT, and the Kings have ZERO right now. O great, as im typing this Jamison gets an offensive rebound and scores to end the quarter. Aint that spiffy... :upset: :| :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I hope they turn this around because in all seriousness the Kings should not lose this game. I know i said they would lose but Dallas isnt playing that well. If we could get a ****ing BOARD the Kings would be WINNING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND TURNOVERS, so many careless turnovers... UGH, i need to calm down...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

8-0 run for the Kings...tied at 33.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nash has 4 fouls  

39-37


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Dallas 49
Sacramento 42


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I will retract my statement about Webber. HOWEVER, i refuse to retract my statement about the REBOUNDING... Its the reason the Kings are losing. Its the hussle for loose balls, the turnovers... They have no heart when it comes to the boards, they are not going after lose balls, and the turnovers are RIDICULOUS...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They had so many opportunities to tie or go ahead at the end of the 2nd quarter, but couldn't:upset: 

Christie: 0 points
Peja: 5 points (2/8 FG)


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They needed to get a stop on that last play, so what do they do, leave Jamison WIDE open under the basket. Ugh, i gotta be positive... GO KINGS, GET SOME REBOUNDS, Songaila and Miller at the 4 and 5 was awesome for us... I think the Kings have a good chance at stealing this one... If we do the series is over. LETS GO!!!! :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Christie and Peja REALLY need to step it up. Webber offensivle is carrying the team. Bibby carries the Kings in the first Webber did in the second. If the Kings can get some rebounds, play the D theyve been playing, the Kings can win this. Whether they do that is up to the Kings. LETS GO BABY!!!! :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Assistant Coach Wetzel:



> Need to free up Peja for some shots
> 
> Stop Mavs on the offensive rebounds
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And the Kings CONTINUE to shoot themselves in the foot. I cant STAND TO SEE THE MAVERICKS WINNING WHEN I KNOW THEY ARENT NEARLY AS GOOD!!!!! GOD! And seriously, i like Vlade and all but my god, hes gotta go, either put him in the office for the Kings, let him retire, or re-sign him for the LOWEST amount possible. But he is absolutely awful. I mean he does more harm than good when hes on the court. EVERYTIME hes on the court. Offensive rebounds, turnovers, forced shots. Its disgusting. Alls the Kings are doing is beating themselves...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Need to get Miller into the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings down 17 with 4:00 left in the fourth. Im done for the night guys. Im not even going to finish watching this game im so disgusted. Let me know if Vlade falls and breaks his leg. Then well be able to play Songaila and Miller more...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

good game guys, good luck nxt time.. even i want mavs to win..its called sportsmanship.. our mavs board is so dead, we have a game 3 thread with 2 replies in it! ah well


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Is it just me or did the Kings forget how to do pick and rolls? That was their entire offense all season and I hardly have seen it at all the entire playoffs. That is the reason Peja is not getting good shots because he usually gets them through pick and rolls, but instead he is driving and forcing himself into difficult shots. Everyone is driving. Bibby, Webber, even Miller, that is not their offense!! :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final:

Dallas 104
Sacramento 79

Box Score 

Bibby: 22 Points (8/16 FG)
Webber: 22 Points (9/17 FG) and 5 Rebounds
Miller: 7 Rebounds

26 Turnovers/11 Assists:sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Everybody on the Kings looked tired out there, and half the team are walking injuries. Webber still not right, Bibby strained hip, BJax not back until next year, Miller with the elbow and the ankle, and Vlade is just OLD. They just gotta keep playing though...this Mavs team is far from worthy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Wolves big loss to the Nuggets makes me feel a little better about tonights game 

I am sticking by my prediction of Kings in 5.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Wolves big loss to the Nuggets makes me feel a little better about tonights game
> 
> I am sticking by my prediction of *Kings in 5.*


that would be pretty good man. I hope that happens.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

That was not Kings basketball. I want to see a game where Stojakovic takes 30 shots because I'm tired of the way he doesn't touch the ball in like 10 minute periods. It's like he is not even on the court. And that was the least of their problems today. There's too many to name.


----------

